# Studio One 3.5 is out



## MarcelM (May 23, 2017)

and CPU improvements are huge.

go check it out 

iam considering switching completely now from cubase.


----------



## pdub (May 23, 2017)




----------



## pdub (May 23, 2017)

Release Notes


----------



## Karsten Vogt (May 23, 2017)

Better CPU and audio engine usage + mixer undo? YES!
Switching from Live to S1 V2 was great and since then S1 made big steps. Awesome. 
I didn't see that coming so quickly and for free. I thought CPU optimizing would be in 4.0.


----------



## Symfoniq (May 23, 2017)

Does Studio One have anything similar to Cubase's Expression Maps (but less half-baked)?


----------



## Karsten Vogt (May 23, 2017)

There is something as a script extension called Articulation Assistant (among other things). Check http://studioonex.narechk.net/ The other stuff from there is also very good.


----------



## MatFluor (May 23, 2017)

Karsten Vogt said:


> There is something as a script extension called Articulation Assistant (among other things). Check http://studioonex.narechk.net/ The other stuff from there is also very good.


Yes - the AA is golden - I hope it takes argument to Makro it to put on my TouchOSC.

Reminds - gotta put that in his forum - the release of the new version is due soon!


----------



## AdamAlake (May 23, 2017)

Karsten Vogt said:


> Better CPU and audio engine usage + mixer undo? YES!
> Switching from Live to S1 V2 was great and since then S1 made big steps. Awesome.
> I didn't see that coming so quickly and for free. I thought CPU optimizing would be in 4.0.



How does it compare to Live now?


----------



## Soundhound (May 23, 2017)

This is getting better and better all the time. I'm liking working in S1 a lot when not working to video. When they up their working to video capabilities, I may start trying that more as well...


----------



## EvilDragon (May 23, 2017)

AdamAlake said:


> How does it compare to Live now?



The real question is: how does it compare to Reaper now. Live was never really very good with CPU usage, much like S1...


----------



## Karsten Vogt (May 23, 2017)

Well, I come from an EDM background where Live is very good. Later I also recorded rock bands which is possible with Live but not very good. This is where S1 absolutely rocks. Comping, recording to takes, ARA integration with Melodyne, perfect integration with FaderPort and FaderPort8. For orchestration stuff I like the multitrack editing which isn't possible with Live and the Studio One X script extensions. And the hardware controller integration works fine with S1.

S1 is not perfect but it's getting so much better and it's improving pretty fast. When was the Live9 update released? And the only great new features within the Live9 update cycle (not from 8 to 9) was better plugin delay compensation with automation lanes (which still isn't perfect) and multi monitor support. Presonus just delivers new features more frequently.


----------



## Kaan Guner (May 23, 2017)

Another thing to mention is S1 have a better compatibility with Notion now. Which is on version 6.2.


----------



## IoannisGutevas (May 23, 2017)

Excellent update!


----------



## Karsten Vogt (May 23, 2017)

Well, after some testing this update is a huge step up when it comes to resource handling. It's nowhere near Reaper yet (which DAW is?) but a vast improvement. Love it.

If Presonus keeps updating the resource management @EvilDragon will become a Reaper apostate and join the (literally) dark Studio One side (we have cookies!).


----------



## Kaan Guner (May 23, 2017)

Is there any benchmark that displays Reaper being clearly superior to other DAWs?

I have a shitty system so every bit counts. Is Reaper's superiority on resources really a considerable margin that would make a low-level hardware user jump between stations?

This besides, S1 still doesn't have gradually increasing tempo right? As in going from 125 to 140 in small incremental steps.


----------



## Karsten Vogt (May 23, 2017)

Tempo change with increases is possible (check from 1:00):


Reaper is THE most efficient DAW I know. If resources are an issue you should absolutely try it (beside that you should try it anyway ). S1 just clicked perfectly with me; Reaper not that much. But that's just my 2 cents.


----------



## Kaan Guner (May 23, 2017)

Karsten Vogt said:


> Tempo change with increases is possible (check from 1:00):
> 
> 
> Reaper is THE most efficient DAW I know. If resources are an issue you should absolutely try it (beside that you should try it anyway ). S1 just clicked perfectly with me; Reaper not that much. But that's just my 2 cents.



Oh, I didnt know you could write gradual tempo with the pencil tool. Thanks!


----------



## MarcelM (May 23, 2017)

runs very stable on osx and they really did an impressive job with the cpu upgrade.

also i dont get any cpu spikes i used to have with some kontakt librarys.

awesome update. studio one x between works like a charm and i hope we get the new version soon


----------



## Chris Hurst (May 23, 2017)

Wow. This update has really improved the CPU issue that S1 had.

First test I did was to load up a project that used to play until my Hollywood Strings VI's came in then it spiked and playback halted.

With this update it hovers at around 30% and plays without any problems. Well done Presonus - I'm impressed.

Another improvement is the autosave speed, which was a real workflow killer previously and went completely against the "speed" strength of the DAW. Much better in this release.

Next, sort out the Video side of things (as in improve export options, 5.1 etc etc) and they will be well on their way.

Such a simple and quick DAW to use, that it is great to see it constantly being improved and it is veeeery close to getting me to make the jump permanently (from Logic).


----------



## EvilDragon (May 23, 2017)

Karsten Vogt said:


> If Presonus keeps updating the resource management @EvilDragon will become a Reaper apostate and join the (literally) dark Studio One side (we have cookies!).



Haha, probably not. Still missing some crucial stuff for me, but most of all, I'm really used to Reaper's flexiblity in routing and scripting, and after setting up mouse modifiers I fly in Reaper in a way impossible in S1...


----------



## AdamAlake (May 23, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> The real question is: how does it compare to Reaper now. Live was never really very good with CPU usage, much like S1...





Karsten Vogt said:


> Well, I come from an EDM background where Live is very good. Later I also recorded rock bands which is possible with Live but not very good. This is where S1 absolutely rocks. Comping, recording to takes, ARA integration with Melodyne, perfect integration with FaderPort and FaderPort8. For orchestration stuff I like the multitrack editing which isn't possible with Live and the Studio One X script extensions. And the hardware controller integration works fine with S1.
> 
> S1 is not perfect but it's getting so much better and it's improving pretty fast. When was the Live9 update released? And the only great new features within the Live9 update cycle (not from 8 to 9) was better plugin delay compensation with automation lanes (which still isn't perfect) and multi monitor support. Presonus just delivers new features more frequently.



Seems like a good enough reason to make the switch, will 4 be a standalone purchase or do they do free upgrades?


----------



## MarcelM (May 23, 2017)

AdamAlake said:


> Seems like a good enough reason to make the switch, will 4 be a standalone purchase or do they do free upgrades?



i believe version 4 will be a paid update, but it will take quite some time until we see version 4. more to come in v3.x

people on kvr sell s1 for around 150$ - sometimes even less. you may want to have a look there.


----------



## Karsten Vogt (May 23, 2017)

Major updates cost money so jumping from 3.5 to 4.x won't be for free. Minor updates (3.x) are free.


----------



## samphony (May 23, 2017)

Keep in mind to make a copy of that song you open in S1 3.5. (if you want to open a song in a pre 3.5 version)


----------



## robgb (May 23, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> The real question is: how does it compare to Reaper now. Live was never really very good with CPU usage, much like S1...


Still waaaaay more expensive. 


EvilDragon said:


> Haha, probably not. Still missing some crucial stuff for me, but most of all, I'm really used to Reaper's flexiblity in routing and scripting, and after setting up mouse modifiers I fly in Reaper in a way impossible in S1...


I left S1 for Reaper a couple months ago. See no reason to go back (for these very same reasons).

That said, S1 is a great DAW.


----------



## muziksculp (May 23, 2017)

Great Update from Presonus !

Loving the new low-latency audio engine, and the new FAT-Channel sounds great.

Looking forward to Studio One Pro 4 , or additional version 3 updates until version 4 shows up.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Karsten Vogt (May 23, 2017)

I have to check the quality of the new compressors and EQs but I wish two stage compression was possible with Fat Channel. That would be so awesome.


----------



## Tyll (May 23, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> after setting up mouse modifiers I fly in Reaper


Can you elaborate on this a little? I'm using Reaper too and have my own (mouse mod) setup, but I'd love to learn some new little tricks that help.


----------



## EvilDragon (May 24, 2017)

Can't really elaborate... everyone will find mouse modifier layouts that fit their workflow better than others. I just found mine.


----------



## muziksculp (May 24, 2017)

Hi,

Anyone try using *Studio One Pro 3.5 *with *VSL VE-Pro 6* when the new drop-out protection / Low-Latency functionality is enabled ? Any issues ? or all works well ? 

I'm aware that Cubase Pro 9 with ASIO Guard 2 enabled, doesn't work well with VE-Pro 6, and must be disabled. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## IoannisGutevas (May 24, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone try using *Studio One Pro 3.5 *with *VSL VE-Pro 6* when the new drop-out protection / Low-Latency functionality is enabled ? Any issues ? or all works well ?
> 
> ...



I use it like that on a single machine but i my standard buffer is 512. I tried making it at 128 but CPU performance went too high. My soundcard tho is the VS-100 (need to upgrade it soon), so idk if thats cause of the soundcard. I dont have any issues though when i set the buffer on 512.


----------



## IoannisGutevas (May 24, 2017)

Also , "Bounce to new Track" now preserves output routing, is a new feature that its really handy! 

When i bounce audio it preserves routing. When i bounce a vi to audio it doesnt preserve the routing though and it defaults to "Main". Anyone else has this issue?


----------



## muziksculp (May 24, 2017)

IoannisGutevas said:


> I use it like that on a single machine but i my standard buffer is 512. I tried making it at 128 but CPU performance went too high. My soundcard tho is the VS-100 (need to upgrade it soon), so idk if thats cause of the soundcard. I dont have any issues though when i set the buffer on 512.



Hi IoannisGutevas,

Thanks for the helpful feedback. 

So, you have the new drop-out protection enabled, running at 512 buffer, with VE-Pro on a single machine, with no issues, have you tried lowering your buffer to 256 ? 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Vin (May 24, 2017)

Really impressive job they've done, even though they lost Wolfgang Kundrus to EastWest a few years ago. CPU inefficiency was one of my biggest issues with S1. Hopefully they'll concentrate on advancing the MIDI workflow. Even though I've been a Cubase user since forever, Presonus and Apple have been miles better with updates than Steinberg for the past few years.


----------



## Kaan Guner (May 24, 2017)

Vin said:


> Really impressive job they've done, even though they lost Wolfgang Kundrus to EastWest a few years ago. CPU inefficiency was one of my biggest issues with S1. Hopefully they'll concentrate on advancing the MIDI workflow. Even though I've been a Cubase user since forever, Presonus and Apple have been miles better with updates than Steinberg for the past few years.


That little Studio One X project is pretty handy. Check it out if you haven't.


----------



## muziksculp (May 24, 2017)

I think now that they have the CPU efficiency improved, and a new low-latency audio engine, they can focus on adding new features, and improvements to the MIDI side of S1. 

I have a feeling that *Studio One Pro 4* will be a huge step from version 3. as far as the MIDI, and VST-Instruments, and most likely even more workflow improvements. _Workflow_ is the number one reason I'm using Studio One Pro 3 instead of Cubase Pro 9 lately. 

My guess is S1-Pro 4 will be released during Q-1 2018.


----------



## lokotus (May 24, 2017)

Vin said:


> Really impressive job they've done, even though they lost Wolfgang Kundrus to EastWest a few years ago. CPU inefficiency was one of my biggest issues with S1. Hopefully they'll concentrate on advancing the MIDI workflow. Even though I've been a Cubase user since forever, Presonus and Apple have been miles better with updates than Steinberg for the past few years.


Updates To Apples Logic were Awful, thats why I changed to Cubase. Haven't regretted it...


----------



## Rohann (May 24, 2017)

Really excited for this, great job Presonus. I'm glad they're addressing the CPU efficiency -- this paired with S1X will mean I definitely stick with S1.


----------



## samphony (May 24, 2017)

For further feature requests and anyone who's interested to participate feel free to do so at anwswers.presonus.com


----------



## Bunford (May 24, 2017)

Great content for a free update, but curious to know what kind of real World results are you lot seeing from this update in terms of CPU saving?


----------



## MarcelM (May 24, 2017)

Bunford said:


> Great content for a free update, but curious to know what kind of real World results are you lot seeing from this update in terms of CPU saving?



i really cant give exact numbers but its working alot better now. in previous versions i had cpu spikes when having some bigger projects and with some certain kontakt librarys. with 3.5 this is all history now and i think its useable now also with a bigger template.

in the end iam sure its nowhere the reaper performance for example, but i could care less about this. studio ones workflow is the best of all daws and studio one x also enhances its feature quite a bit (more to come).

the low latency thing is great for alot of people aswell and i guess studio one is the only daw which can go that low on latency. 

overall presonus is listening and if they continue it will be the #1 daw one day.

i still hope for a different gui one day. dont like the flat look and its somehow hard on my eyes. guess i will get used to it


----------



## Bunford (May 24, 2017)

Good to know! My concern was I had a template with 5 instance of VE Pro (using the demo) and with no other plugins and no audio or MIDI data and no Kontakt instruments loaded I was getting 25-35% CPU usage at idle in Studio One, bouncing up to 100% and popping every few seconds. Hopefully this might fix that!

I do like the idea of Studio One X but am a bit slow on the uptake of howto utilise scripts within the DAW. Probably part of the reason I can't really gel with Reaper.


----------



## MarcelM (May 24, 2017)

Bunford said:


> Good to know! My concern was I had a template with 5 instance of VE Pro (using the demo) and with no other plugins and no audio or MIDI data and no Kontakt instruments loaded I was getting 25-35% CPU usage at idle in Studio One, bouncing up to 100% and popping every few seconds. Hopefully this might fix that!
> 
> I do like the idea of Studio One X but am a bit slow on the uptake of howto utilise scripts within the DAW. Probably part of the reason I can't really gel with Reaper.



studio one x installation is very easy (have done it only on osx yet). i only had to drop one file into a folder and the job was done. very simple. reaper is very complicated and limited compared to s1. never got along with reaper and wont try it again now. i was impressed by reapers cpu usage, but studio one 3.5 is good enough to work with now.

i will start creating a big template tomorrow in s1 and will report back if i run into problems, but i dont think so. 

oh, i fear i cant say anything about VEP because i dont use it. just try the demo of studio one and have a look yourself? presonus offers a 30 days trial.


----------



## EvilDragon (May 24, 2017)

Heroix said:


> reaper is very complicated and limited compared to s1.



Limited for sure it is not.  Complicated? Any DAW can be, in different ways. :D


----------



## Michael K. Bain (May 24, 2017)

Can anyone tell me if it's possible to install the update to a different directory so that I can test it out while keeping the previous release?


----------



## pdub (May 24, 2017)

Just append the name of the old version with 3.3 or whatever and install the new version in your app folder then you can have both.


----------



## Rohann (May 24, 2017)

Heroix said:


> reaper is very complicated and limited compared to s1.


Shh! You'll summon the Reaper apologists! 

I never gel'd with Reaper either. It's certainly a very usable and customizable DAW, and any DAW can be problematic or difficult, but it's difficult to argue that S1 has a far more optimized workflow out of the box. S1X is pretty easy to install.


----------



## IFM (May 25, 2017)

So is this their version of the dual buffer like Logic has? I'd like to see someone test it out.


----------



## Karsten Vogt (May 25, 2017)

Pictures can say more than words, check the windows clock for date. I redownloaded the screenshot from the support ticket I opened (bad cpu performance in Studio One).

Same song, almost same timestamp:

3.3:





3.5:





The project got more tracks in the meantime (even more workload) but the CPU usage dropped a lot (about 90% to 50%). Buffer size was not changed. Core 0 is not maxed out anymore. No more spikes to 100% cpu, no more crackles and glitches, everything fine. For me this update is a huge step up. Presonus <3
Now go and optimize the CTC1 CPU hog, please.  Reaper here we come!

Edit: it also seems that something tremendous happened with the Kontakt performance. Way, way better with 3.5.


----------



## Symfoniq (May 25, 2017)

So what's the workflow story in Studio One for composers with large templates? I'm using Cubase 9, and often frustrated by the way things (don't) work (cumbersome expression map management, expression maps being forgotten on disabled tracks, etc.).


----------



## Karsten Vogt (May 25, 2017)

http://vi-control.net/community/posts/4091763 ?


----------



## Symfoniq (May 25, 2017)

Karsten Vogt said:


> http://vi-control.net/community/posts/4091763 ?



Thanks, Karsten, I appreciated that post, but I'm not just talking about things like expression maps. I'm asking about large template workflow as a whole. Cubase has disabled tracks, for example, and a lot of composers using Cubase are building their large templates around this capability. I can also create multi-track presets in Cubase for entire sections of the orchestra. Can Studio One do things like this, or do I need to use Vienna Ensemble Pro if I'm using a large (1000+) track template in Studio One?


----------



## Michael K. Bain (May 25, 2017)

pdub said:


> Just append the name of the old version with 3.3 or whatever and install the new version in your app folder then you can have both.


Cool, thanks a bunch!


----------



## Michael K. Bain (May 25, 2017)

pdub said:


> Just append the name of the old version with 3.3 or whatever and install the new version in your app folder then you can have both.


Do I rename the Reason folder, or the executable file? Thanks


----------



## samphony (May 25, 2017)

IFM said:


> So is this their version of the dual buffer like Logic has? I'd like to see someone test it out.


It's similar.


----------



## samphony (May 25, 2017)

Symfoniq said:


> Thanks, Karsten, I appreciated that post, but I'm not just talking about things like expression maps. I'm asking about large template workflow as a whole. Cubase has disabled tracks, for example, and a lot of composers using Cubase are building their large templates around this capability. I can also create multi-track presets in Cubase for entire sections of the orchestra. Can Studio One do things like this, or do I need to use Vienna Ensemble Pro if I'm using a large (1000+) track template in Studio One?



You can mimic a lot that you know from Cubase. Disabled tracks. Unlimited track count. You choose if you want to host instruments directly inside S1 or use VEP or both methods. Macros are easy to create and manage. 

Creating in the S1 environment is very easy and fast. 

A couple of things to keep in mind:
There are no expression maps build in natively but Studio One X might help you here. 

No native session or track import. 
No project logical editor. Hi 
No native surround support yet. 
No native visibility agents or track search. 
No native movie track and re-bar option or shifting the movie later in time.


----------



## gtrwll (May 25, 2017)

Has anyone tested this with QL Spaces or other EW products? Last time I tried out the trial version they were causing huge CPU spikes, even one instance. How's it now? Just curious if I should give it yet another chance...


----------



## MarcelM (May 25, 2017)

Symfoniq said:


> So what's the workflow story in Studio One for composers with large templates? I'm using Cubase 9, and often frustrated by the way things (don't) work (cumbersome expression map management, expression maps being forgotten on disabled tracks, etc.).



studio one can also disable tracks and all settings are restored once you enable them.

iam actually using this method and it works just fine.


----------



## Rohann (May 25, 2017)

gtrwll said:


> Has anyone tested this with QL Spaces or other EW products? Last time I tried out the trial version they were causing huge CPU spikes, even one instance. How's it now? Just curious if I should give it yet another chance...


EastWest had a known problem with Intel HD (integrated motherboard GPU) graphics causing weird CPU spikes. I switched to a GTX960 and it works fine now. I do find, for some reason, that I have to go into devices and disable/re-enable display drivers after a restart, but after that it works fine, even with bigger projects. Doesn't bug me that much as I don't restart too often and it only takes 10 seconds.


----------



## sazema (May 25, 2017)

Heroix said:


> overall presonus is listening and if they continue it will be the #1 daw one day.



But still they have to provide that EPIC midi editing functionality


----------



## MarcelM (May 25, 2017)

sazema said:


> But still they have to provide that EPIC midi editing functionality



atleast they are ahead of reaper (out of the box), and thats just fine


----------



## EvilDragon (May 25, 2017)

And Reaper is very much ahead after a little bit of tweaking. And that is even better.


----------



## tack (May 25, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> a little bit of tweaking


Or a lot.

I could write an epic tome in all the ways Reaper pisses me off.

But I still use it, so maybe that says something.


----------



## pdub (May 25, 2017)




----------



## gtrwll (May 25, 2017)

Rohann said:


> EastWest had a known problem with Intel HD (integrated motherboard GPU) graphics causing weird CPU spikes. I switched to a GTX960 and it works fine now.



AMD and a dedicated GPU here, and no symptoms in Cubase, so it was most likely a S1 issue. If I remember correctly I tried rewiring S1 to Reaper (trial) and ran EW products there, and it worked OK (just testing, it was obviously a huge hassle and workflow killer).

I really hope they've got it under control, since the workflow is something I've been eyeing for a couple years already...


----------



## Michael K. Bain (May 25, 2017)

gtrwll said:


> AMD and a dedicated GPU here, and no symptoms in Cubase, so it was most likely a S1 issue. If I remember correctly I tried rewiring S1 to Reaper (trial) and ran EW products there, and it worked OK (just testing, it was obviously a huge hassle and workflow killer).
> 
> I really hope they've got it under control, since the workflow is something I've been eyeing for a couple years already...


For the most part, I'm running EW QL Symphonic Orchestra just fine. It's Kontakt that causes spiking for me.


----------



## pdub (May 25, 2017)

Michael K. Bain said:


> Do I rename the Reason folder, or the executable file? Thanks


I'm on a mac and I just changed the name of the old application. I assume it would work the same on windows but I'm not sure.


----------



## Michael K. Bain (May 25, 2017)

pdub said:


> I'm on a mac and I just changed the name of the old application. I assume it would work the same on windows but I'm not sure.


I'm on PC. I bet I'll have to rename the folder. Thanks a bunch for the info!


----------



## sazema (May 25, 2017)

I was just curious about CPU improvements so I demoed S1 and do a quick test

(i7 7700)
VST3 - Waves Element Synth (patch: Pads/E2 - biggest pad) simple chords line - one track

S1 - around 16% of CPU (min.protection) 52% of CPU (max protection)
Cubase Elements - around 6% of CPU (same value for any ASIO guard settings)
Reaper - around 2% of CPU (no settings, native feature)
No improvements  He he, maybe Cockos copy-pasted some techniques from VW guys from Germany (diesel).


----------



## tack (May 25, 2017)

sazema said:


> I was just curious about CPU improvements so I demoed S1 and do a quick test


How were you measuring?

The fairest comparison may not be from within the DAWs' performance meters as they may be measuring in different ways. Perhaps best to measure outside the DAW using an OS performance meter.

A better test yet would be to pile on multiple tracks overlaying the same until you start crackling. Measure the number of tracks in each DAW which is successfully able to play all tracks in parallel. Repeat test with tracks armed for recording and not armed (to gauge realtime vs non-realtime performance).


----------



## sazema (May 25, 2017)

tack said:


> How were you measuring?
> 
> The fairest comparison may not be from within the DAWs' performance meters as they may be measuring in different ways. Perhaps best to measure outside the DAW using an OS performance meter.
> 
> A better test yet would be to pile on multiple tracks overlaying the same until you start crackling. Measure the number of tracks in each DAW which is successfully able to play all tracks in parallel. Repeat test with tracks armed for recording and not armed (to gauge realtime vs non-realtime performance).



Yes, by looking into internal meters and OS meters also. This was just quick stress test... I'm not planning to continue with this, just a quick info. I'm not Presonus user at all (I'm lying I have headphones), nor I will be for sure, but S1 version log was quite impressive.


----------



## steveo42 (May 25, 2017)

Just some basic testing with heavy hitter VSTi like Ivory and Ravenscroft 275 with all options cranked to max, this version doesn't even break a sweat where the previous version would be spiking all over the place. Even my acid test running either of the above and doing glissando up and down the keyboard while pumping the sustain pedal doesn't cause as much as a single click or pop. This is with a MOTU Ultralite AVB at 44.1k , 64 samples and a 16ms safety buffer for an RTL of about 3.6ms... The previous version of S1 would spike with just the VSti loaded and not or barely playing anything. Testing done with the "asioguard" at minimum, default settings and on a PC with Windows 10 latest version.

In my opinion Presonus hit it out of the park with this one. And I am one of their biggest critics... I think they hate me after I lambasted their Studio 192 interface for having awful RTL. lol !

BTW to me, this looks like Cubase ASIOGuard on steroids...And that's not a bad thing at all.


----------



## dtonthept (May 25, 2017)

samphony said:


> No native visibility agents or track search.



I just watched this the other day which covers a good portion of this...


----------



## jonathanwright (May 26, 2017)

Just been testing out the new version. 

I'm impressed with the performance gains, which make a huge difference. I'm able to play a very heavy Kontakt instrument at a buffer size of 64 without any issues.

I have noticed that if I have _Dropout Protection_ set to anything other than _Minimum_ I get short loss of audio when selecting tracks during playback. It reminds me of the way VEP reacts to ASIO Guard in Cubase.

Mixer undo is a fantastic addition, and I'm so pleased they've squashed the bug where MIDI CC nodes would be created just by hovering over a CC lane in editor. It annoyed the hell out of me.

Unlimited MIDI CC lanes in the editor is also very useful.


----------



## Michael K. Bain (May 26, 2017)

Wow, I installed it last night and my experience is the exact opposite of everyone else and the exact opposite of what was intended. I loadedup a song I had done in 3.1.1, and the CPU spiked all the way to red even while the song was not playing. It certainly wasn't anywhere near that in 3.11. Also, I couldn't get S1 to recognize my controller keyboard (an Alesis).


----------



## jonathanwright (May 26, 2017)

The first time I fired up a new song from a template it wasn't working well for me either, so I tried with a completely blank project and all was well. It may be a case of starting fresh when an update comes in, much like it is with Cubase.

I also have to reinstall my keyboard everytime I update S1.


----------



## steveo42 (May 26, 2017)

jonathanwright said:


> The first time I fired up a new song from a template it wasn't working well for me either, so I tried with a completely blank project and all was well. It may be a case of starting fresh when an update comes in, much like it is with Cubase.
> 
> I also have to reinstall my keyboard everytime I update S1.



I had remove/add back my Faderport. Seems to be a common problem.


----------



## Michael K. Bain (May 26, 2017)

jonathanwright said:


> The first time I fired up a new song from a template it wasn't working well for me either, so I tried with a completely blank project and all was well. It may be a case of starting fresh when an update comes in, much like it is with Cubase.
> 
> I also have to reinstall my keyboard everytime I update S1.


Thanks, I loaded up the song again this morning (twice, just to be sure), and the cpu is not an issue anymore. 
As to the keyboard issue, I re-setup the keyboard, and it does show in External Devices. But when I load a song, the Instrument Input for every single track is listed as missing (see attached screenshot) and I have to go into every track and reassign that Instrument Input to the keyboard. Would you happen to know what's going on there?


----------



## jonathanwright (May 26, 2017)

Gosh, I'm afraid I can't be much help with that one sorry.


----------



## Michael K. Bain (May 26, 2017)

jonathanwright said:


> Gosh, I'm afraid I can't be much help with that one sorry.


No prob. I appreciate your willingness to help!


----------



## muziksculp (May 26, 2017)

*Groove3* has just released *Studio One Pro 3.5 Explained* video tutorials.

https://www.groove3.com/Studio-One-training-video-tutorials/Studio-One-3.5-Update-Explained


----------



## ComposerWannabe (May 26, 2017)

What is an ASIO Guard and S1's version of Dropout Protection? Are these two the same in different DAWs with different names?

And does these improve performance and instrument playability? Like big piano patches like Bechstein?


----------



## ComposerWannabe (May 26, 2017)

sazema said:


> I was just curious about CPU improvements so I demoed S1 and do a quick test
> 
> (i7 7700)
> VST3 - Waves Element Synth (patch: Pads/E2 - biggest pad) simple chords line - one track
> ...


Can you check 21.30 in the video pdub has shared?


----------



## sazema (May 26, 2017)

ComposerWannabe said:


> Can you check 21.30 in the video pdub has shared?



I understand. Also, I pray about one day we don't need any performance meter... Ok, maybe for our kids at least...


----------



## ComposerWannabe (May 26, 2017)

sazema said:


> I understand. Also, I pray about one day we don't need any performance meter... Ok, maybe for our kids at least...


I feel like more people need to know that. Since it takes only one thread for things to fall apart.


----------



## sazema (May 26, 2017)

ComposerWannabe said:


> I feel like more people need to know that. Since it takes only one thread for things to fall apart.



Jiggle-wiggle metering


----------



## ComposerWannabe (May 28, 2017)

Only now I'm figuring out that this new CPU feature makes you able to differentiate playback and record buffer size. Do other DAWs have this? Is this what ASIO Guard and Anticipate FX of Reaper means?


----------



## EvilDragon (May 28, 2017)

Anticipative FX is different from that (which is rendering stuff in advance so that CPU is always utilized to its fullest abilities), but I think it might be very similar to what ASIO guard is.



ComposerWannabe said:


> Since it takes only one thread for things to fall apart.



This is true regardless of DAW. One thread is always the main one - that one stuffs your audio interface with buffers to play through your speakers. When that thread/CPU core gets overloaded, you get overloads and glitches. No way around that, eventually you will hit that limit no matter which CPU you run, depending on the number of plugins you have in your project...


----------



## ComposerWannabe (May 28, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> This is true regardless of DAW. One thread is always the main one - that one stuffs your audio interface with buffers to play through your speakers. When that thread/CPU core gets overloaded, you get overloads and glitches. No way around that, eventually you will hit that limit no matter which CPU you run, depending on the number of plugins you have in your project...



Considering this, it's pretty honest of Studio One Dev. as I know no other DAW does this.



EvilDragon said:


> Anticipative FX is different from that (which is rendering stuff in advance so that CPU is always utilized to its fullest abilities), but I think it might be very similar to what ASIO guard is.



Doesn't this make Studio One's approach revolutionary? I mean playback size could be 2048 while the armed tracks record at 64. There's no practical reason to playback @512 and playback buffer being 2048 will take most CPU problems out of the window.

Does Reaper or any other DAW use this approach?


----------



## EvilDragon (May 28, 2017)

ComposerWannabe said:


> Considering this, it's pretty honest of Studio One Dev. as I know no other DAW does this.



Logic does it, and not sure but I think Samplitude probably as well. So no, it is not revolutionary.


----------



## ComposerWannabe (May 28, 2017)

@EvilDragon, By that sentence I was referring to CPU meter displaying the thread under the heaviest load.

Can you check this thread? These guys seem to imply Reaper actually does it: http://forum.cockos.com/showthread.php?p=1849156


----------



## tack (May 28, 2017)

And even if it nobody did it until now, at best it could be considered_ evolutionary_. "Revolutionary" is such an over-used and misused marketing word.


----------



## ComposerWannabe (May 28, 2017)

tack said:


> And even if it nobody did it until now, at best it could be considered_ evolutionary_. "Revolutionary" is such an over-used and misused marketing word.


I just meant it was pretty good compared any other DAW doesn't utilize it. I'd like to see how this affect performance in real time tests. 2048 buffer size really would give some headroom to CPUs.


----------



## IoannisGutevas (May 28, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Hi IoannisGutevas,
> 
> Thanks for the helpful feedback.
> 
> ...



Sry for the late reply, im still try to figure it out. It seems like there are 2 different buffers when its enabled, one for playback and one of recording. Each time you want to record something it will enable one and when you playback the other. My soundcard is a VS-100 so idk maybe you have better results if you use one of the zero latency soundcards like an Apollo Twin but with my soundcard the results are the same, when i lower the buffer size the latency gets a lot higher (havent really tested it without the VEPro though). Maybe in the future i will find a use for it in the future but for now i'll keep it in 512, which always runs stable in my machine.

Also in the release notes they said and i quote


> “Bounce to new Track” now preserves output routing


 but it doesnt seem to work in instrument tracks. I tried every combination possible and whenever i try to bounce an instrument track to a new audio track the routing is NOT preserved. In audio tracks though works just fine.

Anyone else has this problem or is it only me?


----------



## Michael K. Bain (May 29, 2017)

No matter how many tracks I select, "Apply Track Names To Channels" only works on new songs, not on songs created in previous versions. Has anyone else found that to be the case?


----------



## Michael K. Bain (May 29, 2017)

IoannisGutevas said:


> Sry for the late reply, im still try to figure it out. It seems like there are 2 different buffers when its enabled, one for playback and one of recording. Each time you want to record something it will enable one and when you playback the other. My soundcard is a VS-100 so idk maybe you have better results if you use one of the zero latency soundcards like an Apollo Twin but with my soundcard the results are the same, when i lower the buffer size the latency gets a lot higher (havent really tested it without the VEPro though). Maybe in the future i will find a use for it in the future but for now i'll keep it in 512, which always runs stable in my machine.
> 
> Also in the release notes they said and i quote but it doesnt seem to work in instrument tracks. I tried every combination possible and whenever i try to bounce an instrument track to a new audio track the routing is NOT preserved. In audio tracks though works just fine.
> 
> Anyone else has this problem or is it only me?


When I try, it creates a new audio track and mixer channel, and the new audio track is routed through the new mixer channel.


----------



## IoannisGutevas (May 29, 2017)

Michael K. Bain said:


> No matter how many tracks I select, "Apply Track Names To Channels" only works on new songs, not on songs created in previous versions. Has anyone else found that to be the case?



I havent tried that. I never opened an older song with the new version. I will though tomorrow and get back to you.



Michael K. Bain said:


> When I try, it creates a new audio track and mixer channel, and the new audio track is routed through the new mixer channel.



I dont understand. Here is my question. You have an instrument routed to a Bus Channel and you have some midi notes recorded. When you bounce the midi part to a new track the newly created audio track does it keep the output routing to the same bus channel?

Whenever i do that my new bounced audio track it routs to "Main".


----------



## blinkofani (May 29, 2017)

ComposerWannabe said:


> Considering this, it's pretty honest of Studio One Dev. as I know no other DAW does this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Logic has used such a system for the last 15 years and if you double-click the CPU meter it will show you all of your virtual cores at work so you can see "who's" working the hardest. 

It's just good marketing from the Presonus folks. Apple/eMagic never made a fuss about it. Which is surprising as Apple are the masters at marketing stuff they didn't invent as Apple "innovations". 

Blink


----------



## robgb (May 29, 2017)

Tyll said:


> Can you elaborate on this a little? I'm using Reaper too and have my own (mouse mod) setup, but I'd love to learn some new little tricks that help.



Kenny has a ton of tips and tricks.


----------



## robgb (May 29, 2017)

Heroix said:


> reaper is very complicated and limited compared to s1



LOL. Pardon my laughing but Reaper is far from limited, and surpasses S1 in many ways. I migrated from S1 to Reaper a few months ago and will never look back. It all comes down to this: do you want to run your DAW their way or _your_ way.

S1 is a GREAT DAW. But that's no reason to be dissing Reaper, which is also great. It all comes down to how you prefer to work.


----------



## Michael K. Bain (May 29, 2017)

IoannisGutevas said:


> You have an instrument routed to a Bus Channel and you have some midi notes recorded. When you bounce the midi part to a new track the newly created audio track does it keep the output routing to the same bus channel?
> 
> Whenever i do that my new bounced audio track it routs to "Main".


Sorry, I had left out the bus channel Part. So, I started all over, this time with the bus channel, then bounced that MIDI to new audio track, and just like in your case, it did not route the audio track to the bus channel.


----------



## samphony (May 29, 2017)

Michael K. Bain said:


> Sorry, I had left out the bus channel Part. So, I started all over, this time with the bus channel, then bounced that MIDI to new audio track, and just like in your case, it did not route the audio track to the bus channel.



At this moment preserve routing does work only when bouncing audio to a new track not VIs. AFAIK


----------



## IoannisGutevas (May 30, 2017)

Michael K. Bain said:


> Sorry, I had left out the bus channel Part. So, I started all over, this time with the bus channel, then bounced that MIDI to new audio track, and just like in your case, it did not route the audio track to the bus channel.





samphony said:


> At this moment preserve routing does work only when bouncing audio to a new track not VIs. AFAIK



Thank you for the info guys. A pity, i was really hyped for that feature. I often bounce from instrument tracks and it would be very handy.. Well, lets hope it will be implemented at 3.5.1 

@Michael K. Bain I tried that command on new and old projects and nothing seem to change :S I'm not really sure what it should do but it does nothing on my projects :S Its way too late though now and my mind lags a lot but i see no change in Channel Names :S


----------



## Michael K. Bain (May 30, 2017)

IoannisGutevas said:


> Thank you for the info guys. A pity, i was really hyped for that feature. I often bounce from instrument tracks and it would be very handy.. Well, lets hope it will be implemented at 3.5.1
> 
> @Michael K. Bain I tried that command on new and old projects and nothing seem to change :S I'm not really sure what it should do but it does nothing on my projects :S Its way too late though now and my mind lags a lot but i see no change in Channel Names :S


Thanks for checking. It worked once on a new song for me, but now it names the mixer channels automatically anyway, so I can't find a way to test it out again. At least the naming thing is automatic for new songs. It never was in the previous versions. I had to copy and paste the track names to the channels all the time.


----------



## dathyr1 (May 30, 2017)

Hello,

I am a new user to Studio one 3 Pro 64 bit for PC(just bought few days ago) and in my installing everything and testing I have discovered that my older 32 bit VST's do not show up(which is no problem). I will plan to use my other 32 bit DAW to create any special tracks or parts I need with the 32 bit VST's and save as an audio file to use in Studio. I don't want to use J-Bridge to try and pull them into Studio. They probably wont sound or work good anyway.

I am very impressed with Studio one. I have had problems with audio static with my other DAW running Omnisphere2 Multis and some sounds. I just did the same thing with the Omni Multis in Studio one and I get no audio static on anything I load with Omnisphere2. And right now I only have 8 gig of internal RAM on the PC. I plan to get more RAM anyway.

Note: my other older DAW is also 64 bit and have a 32 bit version

I also just got the Windows 10 creators update and have no problems with anything on the PC.

So I really like Studio one 3 Pro and going through tutorials to learn how everything works.

take care,
Dave


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (May 30, 2017)

I am really liking Studio One, so stable and loads my projects extremely fast. The only issue I am finding is that a number of my plugins are crashing, but I cannot find anywhere to individually enable and disable problematic plugins...could someone tell me if this exists as I cannot find it in the manual or online either.

Sorry if this is a silly question :/


----------



## Michael K. Bain (May 31, 2017)

dathyr1 said:


> I don't want to use J-Bridge to try and pull them into Studio. They probably wont sound or work good anyway.


i have Studio One Pro 64bit and have used J-Bridge for years. The sound of the 32 bit plugins running through J-Bridge are not affected at all. They sound great. In previous versions, J-Bridged plugins did use a little extra cpu, but not too bad. It seems to be better in 3.5. But don't take my word for it, give it a try. He offers a trial version. If it doesn't work out for you, nothing lost. https://www.dropbox.com/s/slpgx7aksfm3ki3/jBridgev1.75Setup_Demonstration version.zip?dl=0


----------



## Michael K. Bain (May 31, 2017)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> I am really liking Studio One, so stable and loads my projects extremely fast. The only issue I am finding is that a number of my plugins are crashing, but I cannot find anywhere to individually enable and disable problematic plugins...could someone tell me if this exists as I cannot find it in the manual or online either.
> 
> Sorry if this is a silly question :/


I don't know what ou should do about it, but you shouldn't have to be disabling plugins. Honestly, I don't think it's normal for "a number of" plugins to be crashing. In the years I've been using it, I've had very few plugin crashes.


----------



## IoannisGutevas (May 31, 2017)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> I am really liking Studio One, so stable and loads my projects extremely fast. The only issue I am finding is that a number of my plugins are crashing, but I cannot find anywhere to individually enable and disable problematic plugins...could someone tell me if this exists as I cannot find it in the manual or online either.
> 
> Sorry if this is a silly question :/



There are no silly questions. The only thing i can think of to your solution is that you can set different folders for your plugins and set a folder at a time in studio one and see if they crash or not. Its a bit tedious work but it can work and you can manualy set which plugins you want scanned at startup.


----------



## dathyr1 (May 31, 2017)

Thanks Michael for your info and the link. I will check that out and see how it goes.

I guess I am used to my other older DAW that in their 64 bit version and with 32 bit VSTs some give me Audio static. When I run the same VSTs in their 32 bit DAW, no static.

I figured the static to be I don't have enough RAM. But Studio one has proved me wrong, their audio is great and clean with the some problem child (64 bit) VST's even with 8 gig of RAM.

I downloaded the j-bridge demo from your link and watching a few youtube videos on how it works.

take care,

Dave


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Jun 1, 2017)

Does any have a tip on how to get S1 to to answer a support request? I went into Support and opened a ticket. Is that what I'm supposed to do? They don't seem too interested in replying to me. Thanks


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jun 14, 2017)

I've just updated S1 and Kontakt seems to be crashing when opened in a project. Anyone else having this problem? I haven't updated Kontakt yet which may be responsible. Still on 5.6.0
UVI Player is OK.
Engine is OK.
Several stand alone vsti's and effects all appear OK. Problem seems to only be with Kontakt. Was working fine prior to this latest S1 update.
Is anyone else seeing the same problem?

Edit - Just updated Kontakt to 5.6.6 and still have the same problem. When try to change track from Kontakt to something else, things lock up for an extraordinary amount of time.

Edit - Just checked and the problem exists if only have instances of Kontakt and swap from one to another. Task manager shows program as unresponsive though if I wait long enough it will eventually change tracks. Had one instance where Kontakt did crash fully and shut down.


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Jun 14, 2017)

5.6.8 works perfectly fine.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 14, 2017)

Kontakt 5.6.8 working fine here. (Windows 8.1 Pro, Studio One Pro 3.5)


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jun 14, 2017)

Thank you for the replies @Karsten Vogt and @muziksculp I will update to 5.6.8 and see what happens.

Edit - Still happening. Hmmmm. On further testing, it seems to have improved in that the hang time is reduced (from Michael Jordan to more like Scottie Pippen) but the problem still persists. Will re-boot again and see if that helps.

Edit - Do people repeat the batch re-save action when updating Kontakt? I haven't done it before now but maybe I should.


----------



## paulmatthew (Jun 28, 2017)

New small update released today for studio One. 

Presonus has updated *Studio One* to v3.5.1 featuring improved latency for virtual instruments and overall CPU performance. The new Mix FX Softube Tape works in 64-bit now.

Presonus also released the new Studio One Remote for all Android devices (v5.0+). The remote is now available on iOS, Windows tablet and Android.

*Studio One v3.5.1*

New features and improvements:


Overall lower latency when playing virtual instruments.
Further CPU load balancing improvements.
Improved Quick Zoom behavior (alt+shift).
Mixer Undo history logs parameter changes from external devices.
Visual bypass state for Mix Engine FX in console.
Bouncing Events now keeps routing.
The following issues have been fixed:


[Mix Engine FX] Softube Tape not working in 64-bit double-precision mode.
[Event FX] Editing tail value in event inspector by dragging mouse is broken.
Copy > Replace Arranger section from Scratch Pad back into song creates empty section.
Track names cut off when in "Show Automation" mode.
Inserts on duplicated tracks stop working.
Duplicate / Copy with "Layers follows events" copies wrong range from layers.
Copy and paste to wrong track if "Layers follows events" is active.
[Auto Punch] punch area not respected, results in merged Event.
[macOS] crash in window management.
[macOS] incomplete localization when multiple versions of Studio One are installed.
[macOS] Stillwell The Rocket compressor (Audio Units) not working.
[macOS] crash when using built-in audio device on 10.9.5.
Disable Solo from Arrangement not working for multi-out instruments.
Browser selection lost after searching.
Time offset when bouncing pitch-shifted audio with new algorithms.
Mixer Undo not working on Cue Mix sends.
Instrument channel direct assign to sidechain not recalled on song load.
Instrument Low Latency Monitoring not working with Vienna Instrument Pro.
Latency information for hardware monitoring is incorrect.
[Rotor] Drive not stored correctly.
[StudioLive Series III] DSP and plug-in sync issues.
[Fat Channel XT] Vintage EQ boosts hi and lo shelves on copy.
[Fat Channel XT] gain reduction incorrect.
Output Level Meter modes not synced.
Can't select a plug-in from the Insert Menu with touch.
Can't open controller lane (focus issue).
[Project Page] crash when importing from DDP Image.
[Project Page] can't update artist name.
[Project Page] Analyzer parameter changes don't mark document as edited.
Level Meter doesn't store/recall "LU/LUFS" and "EBU+18" settings.
Level meter display settings (+18 or LU/LUFS) should NOT reset Loudness values.
Replacing instrument results in wrong instrument UI displayed.
"Cursor follows edit position" broken in Arranger inspector list.
MIDI file export with tempo change broken.
Fader automation causes noise on fade out.
Bounce of external instruments at bar one not possible.


----------



## dathyr1 (Jun 29, 2017)

Thanks for the info Paulmatthew. I will update my Studio one 3 pro tomorrow.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 29, 2017)

Updated to Studio One Pro 3.5.1 

All working great. 

I haven't touched Cubase Pro 9 for the past two months. 

Loving Studio One Pro !


----------



## DynamicK (Jul 7, 2017)

Seriously considering not giving any more of my money to *Steinberg* due to lack of support.That's what I expect when I buy software. *Studio One* looks very promising.....What is the support like from *Presonus*?


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 7, 2017)

DynamicK said:


> Seriously considering not giving any more of my money to *Steinberg* due to lack of support.That's what I expect when I buy software. *Studio One* looks very promising.....What is the support like from *Presonus*?



I didn't have to contact Presonus support so far, but their forum is quite responsive and helpful if you have an issue, you will get a fast reply from moderators, or other forum members to try to help you. Their forum is a great info. resource, and very helpful when you have a problem.


----------



## jonathanwright (Jul 8, 2017)

DynamicK said:


> Seriously considering not giving any more of my money to *Steinberg* due to lack of support.That's what I expect when I buy software. *Studio One* looks very promising.....What is the support like from *Presonus*?



Over the last two years I've contacted Presonus support 3 times. Twice to report a bug and once to request a feature.

They always responded within 24-48 hours and were thorough when I reported issues. In each case the bugs were squashed in subsequent updates and I was pleased to see my request implement in the latest version.

By contrast I've only contacted Steinberg once, to report that a new feature wasn't working. I received a reply a month later that didn't answer my question. (2 years later and the feature still doesn't work properly!)


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 8, 2017)

also ... Presonus listens to their user's requests, and implements the most requested features by their users in their next update. i.e. They focused on improving the CPU and latency handling in version 3.5 , which was due to the high number of customer requests.


----------



## soundmind (Jul 8, 2017)

+1 on the great Presonus customer service. Quick to respond and very helpful. They even did repair work on my out of warranty Studio 192 I/O for no charge (just paid shipping to them). Have included the Faderport8 to my setup, and am extremely satisfied with the fast workflow and control with Studio One.


----------



## DynamicK (Jul 9, 2017)

Thanks for the replies on Presonus's Customer service. I can see now why people are switching. It's good to see that they listen to user's requests for new features and remedy bugs. AFAIK, people are still waiting on fixes to Cubase 8.5. I'm on 7.5. I'll check out the demo.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jan 3, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Thank you for the replies @Karsten Vogt and @muziksculp I will update to 5.6.8 and see what happens.
> 
> Edit - Still happening. Hmmmm. On further testing, it seems to have improved in that the hang time is reduced (from Michael Jordan to more like Scottie Pippen) but the problem still persists. Will re-boot again and see if that helps.
> 
> Edit - Do people repeat the batch re-save action when updating Kontakt? I haven't done it before now but maybe I should.


This problem persists for me. I have tried some of the solutions suggested here (on Presonus Forum) but it makes no difference. I have done a complete delete and reinstall of both Kontakt and Studio One (Three Pro) including regedit clean out but no joy. I'm on i7 4771 3.4GHz, 32Gb RAM, Win7 Ultimate 64bit. Everything up to date.

To further define the problem, it occurs when changing tracks from any kontakt instrument to any other track. The program becomes unresponsive. It will eventually come good but it is playing havoc with any sort of work flow and to say nothing of the fact that most of my VIs are kontakt instruments. It occurs even if changing from Kontakt to Kontakt if I have another instance on a separate track. Changing from another instrument to a Kontakt track works fine, just when you then change out from that track to another. Kontakt works fine in stand-alone.

The only "sort-of" work around I have is to close the instrument editor window before changing tracks from Kontakt. If I give it a moment before changing tracks then it seems to work as expected without becoming unresponsive. However, I'm used to being able to change tracks without having to do this and I'm always wanting to have that editor window open which means having to close and reopen it constantly. Extremely annoying.

I have lodged a support ticket with PreSonus but no response yet.







I'd like to hear from anyone else who may have seen this and if you found something/anything that helped.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jan 3, 2018)

update...OK, I tried something more out of random frustration and it seems to have resolved this problem. I'm annoyed with myself that I didn't try this earlier. I removed _*ALL*_ of my quick load files. That solved it. Kontakt has always had trouble dealing with the quickload files I have here. Perhaps I had too many. I can definitely live without that feature, using file browse instead so that's what I'll do.

I hope this may help someone else.


----------



## Rohann (Jan 3, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> update...OK, I tried something more out of random frustration and it seems to have resolved this problem. I'm annoyed with myself that I didn't try this earlier. I removed _*ALL*_ of my quick load files. That solved it. Kontakt has always had trouble dealing with the quickload files I have here. Perhaps I had too many. I can definitely live without that feature, using file browse instead so that's what I'll do.
> 
> I hope this may help someone else.


Thanks for posting the solution; the habit is immensely helpful.


----------

